# Health Foods that Aren't Healthy - it surprised me!!!



## ToxicAllure (Jan 20, 2009)

Sooo I was looking through msn today and I came across this article.

I was pleased to know that the foods I would "normally" choose if I was being a Miss Piggy were actually the healthy ones. Lol. 

Which explains a lot....


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow all this time I thought I was making the right food decisions...no wonder I'm not losing weight haha tanks for the article! i'm totally keeping that in mind next time I eat. The one I'm most shocked about is the chicken wrap vs. the chicken sandwich! *grumble*


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I was most surprised by the turkey burger vs. the 7oz steak

I <3 steak

Lol


----------



## aziajs (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't say I am too surprised.  A lot of those "good" things were loaded with fat or sugar.


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 20, 2009)

none of them surprise me.
i bloody love chicken caesar salad but i know its so fattening hah!

it always amazes me how people think that fruit juices (not smoothies) are healthy/slimming. they're healthy to an extent of course with antioxidants etc, but like in the article they're packed with fructose which is just as bad as full fat drinks like coke. dentists always say don't drink them as they rot your teeth too! although i do like the occasional glass of orange juice.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 20, 2009)

too bad tuna melts are my fave food lol


----------



## angied (Jan 20, 2009)

Very interesting....some I knew and some I didnt.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 30, 2009)

I own that book "Eat this, Not that"... you'd be surprised at A LOT of things you should substitute. It's pretty insightful because it has every popular restaurant/fast food joints listed plus grocery foods (cereal, pasta, juice...), soups, alcohol, etc... and it tells you the worst thing you can order and the alternative. They have a list of different things you can order and how much kcals is estimated in them.

They have 3 different books out now, from what I saw at Costco, one of them for kids. I'd recommend anyone to pick it up - it's handy when you head to your favorite places.


----------



## WithThat (Feb 2, 2009)

This is not surprise. The food industry use some "healthy" food and makes you think eat in that restaurant is healthy. I think the most healthy food are those which you prepare by yourself.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Not many of those items surprised me really, although some of the 'swaps' were pretty good and sensible. I must say I never thought a bagel and cream cheese would have 700 calories, I'm not sure if that's wholly correct. However if it is = scary!


----------



## xsavagex (Feb 5, 2009)

I wasnt overly surprised, maybe abit about the bran muffin vs the muffin with ham and cheese but yeah, most of those make sense


----------



## Marycobb (Feb 23, 2009)

It is not surprised if healthy foods are not healthy at all. The contain a lot of salt or sugar even they labeled themselves as low sugar or less salt. What a joke. Perhaps the government should revised their food labeling laws to force the manufacturer.


----------



## lumiere (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, some of those numbers are kinda scary.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 5, 2009)

wahhh but i love yogurt with fruit on the bottom, bagels with cream cheese AND fruit smoothies.

on a side note, i made an avocado milk shake (it was soo good!!) using one avocado, one cup of ice, one cup of milk, a couple tablespoons of sugar and a tablespoon of vanilla extract. then i looked up the nutrition facts and it freakin scared me. there were like 52 grams of fat. i still finished it but still.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm happy about this. I just eat. I don't care, rich stuff and all. That way I could get satisfied and tired of it so I don't eat it all... That's what works for me.


----------

